

Ask HN: review our startup - Tweetsworth - adriand
http://tweetsworth.com

======
lazyant
Nice idea but first I'm suspicious when something is "100% accurate",
especially when it's done with a made-up algorithm, where accuracy doesn't
make sense.

Second, I don't need to be insulted three times: "Do you really have to inform
the world each time you sneeze?" "Hopefully you've got more friends offline,
though we're not counting on it" "Your retweets are so boring our algorithm
fell asleep."

------
adriand
Tweetsworth is the world's first guaranteed accurate Twitter account valuator.
Unlike the other Twitter valuation sites which talk a big game but never put
up the dough, we'll actually purchase your Twitter account for 90% of the
calculated value on the spot.

In other words, we're the first Twitter account valuator with a business
model!

Please try it out and let me know what you think.

------
sucuri2
It loads and loads and loads and I never get a response back when I submit a
twitter username to be evaluated. Too much traffic now?

~~~
adriand
What browser are you using?

------
patrickryan
I'm getting a worth of $0.00 for every Twitter username I input. Even when
using twitter users with over 1 million followers.

~~~
wesley
Probably because it's intended as sarcastic.

~~~
adriand
True, but perhaps we need to make it a little more obvious that it's a joke.
Any suggestions?

------
mortenjorck
Ok, I get it now. :) Why not wait until Thursday to launch, though?

~~~
adriand
Thought about it - but wanted to get feedback sooner.

